# the runny poo...



## josephluplow (Nov 24, 2009)

Ive had Emerson for about a week and a half now (he's about 9 1/2 weeks) and except for a couple times, his "elimination" has been exremely loose and runny. I know this is normal during transition but should it still be lasting this long? I feed him twice a day (due to my schedule) and it's typically about a cup each time. 

He was dewormed the day I got him, and at the vet about five days ago he was parasite free. He is still playful, but he does sleep A LOT (probably normal). 

I slowly switched his food to blue buffalo, is that all this is or should I be doing anything differently? I've tried adding a little canned pumpkin to the food and he still has loose stools. I don't see that there is any water, it just looks like pudding.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would go to three feedings a day if possible for a month or so. First thing in the morning, right when you get home from work and then before bedtime. Feed smaller portions. Blue Buffalo is rich and he may be getting too much per feeding, though you don't want to limit his nutriton. Over feeding can be a cause for runny stools. You can also give a bit of yogurt for the probiotic benefits. 
Did the vet check for giardia?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

How long did you do the switchover? The "standard" is about 2 weeks--if you've only had him a week and a half and have done the complete switch, that might not be enough time.


----------



## josephluplow (Nov 24, 2009)

onyx, as far as I know yes, he did a stool sample. in terms of 3 a day feeds, the only bad thing is i'm at work for so long due to a commute. i get up at 6 and feed him, play and hang out for a bit to tire him out, potty a couple times, then crate around 8am. My girlfriend will let him out around 1pm, then i get home at 6pm. so i've been doing a once in the morning once as soon as I get home kinda deal...any suggestions with my schedule? i'll try throwing in a little yogurt in lieu of the pumpkin that might tighten it up a bit.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

For some dogs dairy can give them runny poops.

Also you want to make sure the vet checked for Coccidia and Giardia (Giardia by antigen test not regular fecal test) both are quite common in pups and will cause runny poops.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The yogurt isn't to tighten it up, but just to give the gut some good bacteria. I would call your vet and ask if they did test for Giardia(I bet they didn't) and Coccidia as well. As Barb said, very common. 
Usually a fecal is for the worms they can visually see.


----------



## josephluplow (Nov 24, 2009)

I'll have to call and check with the vet then. any suggestions about feeding based on my schedule?

Also...I woke up this am before work, let him out, played for a few minutes and gave him his food but he wouldn't eat it!?


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

His tummy might be adjusting still, or maybe he just wasn't hungry. Pups are odd little creatures (and they stay that way into adulthood!) and sometimes eat, sometimes don't. I'd just feed him his regular dinner meal and go from there.

Now, for some reason, the BB LBP seems to give loose stools. I don't know why. When I changed from LBP to the adult fish and sweet potato we had no problems.


----------



## josephluplow (Nov 24, 2009)

Update: I called the vet today and they explained it's routine to check for Giardia and Coccidia...I really hope he doesn't have a virus! As of today his mood hasn't changed though and he ate lunch so I guess I'm trying to think positive...Ugh I'll be crushed if he's contracted something prior to getting his shots (he's scheduled to get his second shot next week).


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Dante had Giardia and once identified (finding out what was wrong was a long drawn out process, the reason I mentioned it to you!) things got much better quite quickly with the medications!!


----------



## josephluplow (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Barb...I really hope that the worst is just a bug! Realllly hoping for no viruses...


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

How's the pup and the poop?


----------



## josephluplow (Nov 24, 2009)

Better thanks! much more solid... He's going to get his second shots next wednesday. he's putting on some weight and looking good. one ear standing up now







He is still only eating like 1 1/2 cups of Blue Buffalo large breed puppy a day though? Should he be eating more at ten weeks? he looks to be good size and he's got good energy though.


----------



## aneighbor (Sep 25, 2009)

Did it get solid just keeping on the BB LBP? I've just got my pup and starting the switch from RC to BB, and noticed its geting lose, only on the 2nd day though using about 25% BB, and rest RC. 

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Nicnivin (Nov 6, 2009)

We tried BB LBP when we got Loki and he got runny poo. I tried to feed less and more often and still runny poo. So we switched to Innova and the runny poo problem has stopped. Glad to hear I am not the only one who's puppy didn't do so well on it.


----------

